# tv color spica 14" ruido en audio



## simetv (Dic 11, 2009)

Tengo este tv que anda todo normal pero con un ruido permanente en los parlantes y de fondo el audio normal de la tv.
No tiene ni modelo ni ningún nuero de identificación los integrado son el de audio LA17821A 
Cambie en integrado de audio y la memoria eprom y el ruido continua y no se donde continuar.
Cualquier ayuda será agradecida.
Un saludo


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

y para que cambiaste la memoria??, haste de un amplificador y checa a la entrada del integrado si aun tienes el ruido entonces sigue la señal hacia atas de esa etapa si no checa los componentes asociados al integrado


----------



## simetv (Dic 11, 2009)

La memoria es lo que maneja todo en el tv tonto audio, video, croma y demás ítem.
En otras ocasiones que he tenido problema con el audio con solo cambiarle la memoria y colocar una en blanco se soluciono por dicho motivo fue que ya que estaba la cambie por si las duda pero no sirvió el ruido es fijo y muy fuerte como si fuera el zumbido de un mangangá como si fuera un avispero y no encuentro el problema.
Espero mas ayuda si fuese posible.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

como te digo, rastrea la señal de audio busca la hoja de datos del integrado de audio para conoser la entrada y lo sustituyes momentaneamente por uno externo para saber si es el amplificador y comento lo de la memoria porque es lo ultimo que  yo checaria


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2009)

sime, seguro es made in motociclo, por ende, chuminga...

un par de cosas, la memoria no maneja nada, si me decis un microprocesador todavia...

lo que te puede estar pasando es que el ruido electrico se te cuele.. basta con mejorar el filatrado de esta etapa (audio) o armarte un amplificador out board...

saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

alexus como que exageras, hay que ver primero si el problema esta en el amplificador o en el detector, y probablemente si es el amplificador debe tener reparacion
por otra parte la memoria no controla nada pero ayuda al controlador a dar los parametros que manejan todo lo del televisor y es cierto que le memoria puede causar falla en cualquier parte del aparato exepto la fuente


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2009)

en que exagere?? 

yo filtraria bien la etapa de sonido, para despues ir descartando..


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

pues ya querias meter otro ampli, y primero hay que ver donde esta el problema y eso se logra retrocediendo en etapas como ya lo explique, porque aun si le cambias el amplificador si el problema esta en SIF seguira sonando mal


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2009)

tu sugeristes probar con esto mismo!! en fin...

no entremos en disputas por tan simple cosa...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

tienes razon pero yo decia temporal aca a ese amplificador con algunas modificaciones le llamamos trazador
lindo gorro!!! (agradable trago)


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2009)

aaaahh!!! 

estaos todos con la onda navideña!! el trago, es un beberaje tradicional de aqui, se le llama simplemente "mate"...


----------



## simetv (Dic 12, 2009)

Gracias por los comentarios pero revise toda la etapa de audio y no encontré nada pero les comento que entre los cambio que realice por si existía algún filtraje de frecuencia cambie el flyback y en ese momento todo quedo andando bien dije aleluya pero a los pocos minutos comenzó de nuevo y les cuento que si apago el tv y descargo el tubo y luego lo prendo funciona normal durante unos 4 a 5 minutos y luego de nuevo el ruido supuestamente filtra algún ruido desde el flyback pero he cambiado todos los condensadores de alrededor del mismo y todavía no encontré solución .
Si tienen alguna idea los escucho
Gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 12, 2009)

tiene el mismo efecto con la salida de Audio(audio y video)??
Si le pones un DVD, tambien tiene ruido???

Saca el IC de audio, arma con un auricular una precaria punta de prueba( ponele un capasitor de 1uf 100v en serie) y escucha la señal entre masa(GND) y la entrada de audio del IC de sonido. 
Tiene ruido??
Podemos descartar salida de audio y filtrado de fuente de la misma. 

yo me fijaria tambien si el sonido pasa por algun otro IC o transistor antes de llegar al micro. 

Pero como dicen los muchachos, lo mas probable sino es filtrado de alimentacion es el Ic de salida de audio.

Saludos


----------



## simetv (Dic 14, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas y les comento que creo que ya no quedan condensadores cerámicos y electrolíticos para cambiar e incluso le puse el integrado de audio nuevo.
Les cuento que con un Dvd el audio es normal sin problema, también cambie el sintonizador ya que tengo otro tv igual funcionando y estoy cambiando de un lado al otro las cosas pero no varia en nada sigue el ruido solo cuando coloco un destornillador en el chupete y descargo el tubo funciona por un par de minutos bien y luego de nuevo el ruido.
Por favor necesito ayuda
Gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 14, 2009)

ya que tienes refaccion para probar cambia la salida orizontal y/o sus capacitores asociados


----------



## simetv (Dic 14, 2009)

Ok muy buenos los comentarios y te cuento que ya lo realice incluso cambie los condensadores cerámicos  y desoldé todo lo alrededor.
Bueno sigo sin saber como mi.. se repara esta porquería
Cualquier otra ayuda será bien recibida
Gracias


----------



## alexus (Dic 14, 2009)

motociclo... spica....


----------



## wiscolo (Mar 29, 2010)

El problema se debe a pequeñas fugas en el transistor seguidor emisor PNP identificado en el circuito como V605.
Este transistor  (A1015), está ubicado a la salida de audio del integrado jungla en forma directa, y se alimenta  en emisor desde los 9 volts mediante una R. y colector a masa.
Yo lo cambié y quedó exelente.


----------



## redo (Mar 29, 2010)

si con un dvd por euroconector te funciona bien ,
el fallo deberias tenerlo en la bobina de fi de sonido
si dices que tienes un tv que te marcha bien intercambialas

normalmente el fallo es el condensador ceramico interno de la bobina
que se oxida ,yo las reparo sustituyendo ese ceramico.


----------



## wiscolo (Mar 29, 2010)

Redo: tienes razón en la mayoría de los aparatos, pero en este caso, el Spica lleva un integrado de 64 patillas y una sola bobina, la de FI de video.
El transitor que dije es en este caso, el culpable del defecto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2010)

si no es el transistor es la bobina , por lo general ay dos ,wiscolo tiene razon ,tambien pasa que se queda mudo completamente si falla A1015  ,demás esta decir que revisar los filtros muy bien 
saludos


----------

